# NFK - Norfolk Group



## ormond (7 August 2007)

Have just read through prospectus of this recently floated company and wondering if it is worth a look? Share price looks to have held up fairly well since listing.
Diversified industrial consisting of electrical & communications, mechanical & fire & property divisions. Some well known brands such as O'donnell griffen, Hadden, Diverse data communications, Smith bros plumbing, Ductclean and many other Australian & New zealand companies.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Buffettology (8 August 2007)

A friend of mine is a value investor, same as me.  I have not looked closely at this company, though from his word (and he usually makes solid returns), it is a company worth buying.  He bought in the other day himself.


----------



## ormond (30 August 2007)

Now own shares in this company after relooking at financial outlook and also an entry into the airconditioning market in india.

Norfolk is expected to continue to deliver strong revenue growth and margin expansion. Norfolk’s annual pro-forma revenue is forecast to be A$829.4 million in FY2008, supporting pro-forma EBIT of A$33.0 million. This represents growth in Norfolk’s pro forma EBIT margin from 3.3% in FY2006 to 4.0% in FY2008, with an EBIT compound annual growth rate of 21.6% over that period.
Forcast PE ratio of 13,div 5.7c,yield fy08 of 4.3%


----------



## RossRoss (29 September 2009)

*Norfolk   NFL*

Any clues about reasons for recent trading? Huge drop in price on big volume and Company unable to suggest a reason.
Thanks


----------



## swm79 (29 September 2009)

*Re: Norfolk   NFL*

i think you mean "NFK" on that one... and there's already a thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7818&highlight=NFK


----------



## System (9 August 2013)

On August 5th, 2013, Norfolk Group Limited (NFK) was removed from the official list of the ASX following implementation of the scheme of arrangement whereby all the Company's issued fully paid ordinary shares were acquired by RCR Infrastructure Pty Ltd, a wholly own subsidiary of RCR Tomlinson Limited (RCR).


----------

